# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung SHW-M190S Repair Boot , SGH-T749 Full Flash and More inside .. [+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [29 NOV 2011]    De******ion :   *Samsung GT-C5510U Repair Boot [ Special thx to Windbiao ]* *Samsung SHW-M190S Repair Boot**Samsung SGH-T749 Repair Boot* *ZTE F230 Repair Boot [ Special thx to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ]* Released Stuffs :   Samsung GT-C5510U JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-C5510U Repair FileSamsung GT-C5510U  Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung SHW-M190S JTAG PinoutSamsung SHW-M190S Repair FileSamsung SHW-M190S Full Dump RAW FormatSamsung SGH-T749 JTAG Pinout [ Renewed ]Samsung SGH-T749 Repair FileSamsung SGH-T749 Full Dump RAW FormatZTE F230 Full Dump RAW FormatZTE F230 JTAG PinoutZTE F230 Repair FileHTC HD2 JTAG Pinouts [ Renewed ]  *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## faycel

merci pour le partage

----------

